# sysctl mit entlosschleife

## Christian99

wenn ich sysctl aufrufe, mit einem key, der nicht bekannt ist hängt der in einer endlosschleife fest:

```
sysctl: cannot stat /proc/sys/kern/cp_times: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

sysctl: "cannot stat %s" is an unknown key

sysctl: permission denied on key 'cannot stat %s'

sysctl: permission denied on key 'cannot stat %s'

sysctl: permission denied on key 'cannot stat %s'

sysctl: permission denied on key 'cannot stat %s'

sysctl: permission denied on key 'cannot stat %s'

.

.

.

```

ist das so beabsichtigt, oder ein bug?

ich vermute eher zweites. ich hab das hier aber nur auf meinen desktop und nicht auf dem laptop, da bricht er nach der ersten zeile ab.

wie kann ich nun feststellen, woran das liegt?

Schöne Grüße

Christian

EDIT: nochmal hier gefragt.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Schon mal mit strace versucht?

Sebastian

----------

## Christian99

Naja, da seh ich nur, das er versucht eine datei zu öffnen die nicht da ist. und dann gibt er immer wieder die zeile aus, wieso er in der schleife ist sehe ich nicht

----------

## Hollowman

Dann guck doch mal warum die Datei nicht da ist. Vielleicht fehlt deinem Kernel was.

Ein Bug kann das trotzdem sein.

Sebastian

----------

## Christian99

Sorry für die späte Antwort, aber irgendwie kann ich nicht mehr auf diesen Thread antworten, immer wenn ich auf antworten drücke lande ich in der Forenübersicht, hatte jetzt die idee auf "Quote" zu drücken, was glücklicherweise geht.

Es geht ja nicht drum, dass die Datei nicht da ist, ich kann irgendwas mit sysctl eingeben, und wenn es das nicht gibt bleibt sysctl hängen, anstatt mit fehler zu beenden.

Das problem ist aufgetaucht, als ich collectd installieren wollte. Da ist nämlich das configskript hängen geblieben, mit dem Aufruf  "sysctl kern.cp_times". Es wird aber gar nicht benötigt, da auf meinen laptop hab ich auch kein /proc/sys/kern/cp_times, aber da konnte ich collectd installieren, weil nämlich sysctl returned und nicht hängen bleibt.

----------

## franzf

Welche Version von sys-process/procps hast du installiert?

----------

## Christian99

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Welche Version von sys-process/procps hast du installiert?

 

sys-process/procps-3.3.2_p2-r1 sowohl Laptop als auch desktop

----------

## franzf

Kannst du mal auf stable zurück gehen? Mit der 3.2.8_p11 habe ich nämlich keine Probleme.

Falls das hilft -> auf bugs.gentoo.org nen report abgeben.

----------

## Christian99

Danke für den tipp, da hätt ich ja auch selber drauf kommen können, mit der vorherigen version gehts wieder.

Nur seltsam, dass es vom rechner abhängig ist....

----------

## franzf

Kannst du dann mal deine USE-Flags von procps auf Laptop und Desktop vergleichen?

Versions- und USE-Vergleich von coreutils (da kommt /usr/bin/stat her) wäre vllt. auch noch gut (k.A. wie das da reinspielt, aber rigendwo muss ja der Unterschied liegen  :Wink: ).

----------

## Christian99

USE-Flags und coreutils version und USE-flags sind jeweils identisch....

----------

